# هـل الشخصـيات التى نظهـر بهـا في المنتدى تطابق شخصياتنـا الحقيقه ؟



## اني بل (21 يونيو 2015)

*حبيت أناقشكــم بموضـوع مهـم وهـو 

*هـل  الشخصيات التي تظهر بها في المنتدى تطابق شخصياتنا الحقيقية ؟؟ 

سؤال يحتاج إلي جرعة من الشجاعه والجرأة للإجابه عليه 

هل حقاً نحن كمـا يرانـا الآخرين من خلال ما نقدم ونطرح 

هل حقاً شخصياتنا خاليه من العيوب والأخطاء كما هو واضح عند مناقشة أي 

موضوع يقدم نقد لأي سلوك أو تصرف غير سليم ترانا نتبرأ من هذه السلوكيات 

وكأننا لم نسلكها أو نعرفها مع أننا ممن يقوم بهذا السلوك 

وهناك مواضيع اخرى التى تطرح و نقدم فيها الشخصيه المثاليه التى تمثلنا 
في المنتدى وهنـا يتجلى لنا التناقض الكبير بين ما نقدم وبين ما نسلك في 
الحقيـــقة . 

لي بعض التساؤلات ؟؟ 

*بنسـبة كم في المئة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقة من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟ 

* هـل تأثرت بشخصـية معينـه في هذا المنــتدى ؟ 

* ماذا قدمت لك الشخصـيه المثاليـه (شخصية المنتدى ) ؟ 

*وهل أثرت في سلوكك العــــام ؟ 

* ماهي أسباب اختلاف شخصيتك الحقيقة عنها في المنتدى ؟ 

من لديه الجرأة ... ليجاوب على الاسئلة !! 

ومن هو ليس واثق من مدى اختلاف شخصيته في المنتدى وفي الحقيقه ,, 
فليعلق على هذا الموضوع ,, فمهما يكن لا نستغني عن آرائكم ,, 

الموضوع للنقاش ... وليس للقراءة فقط ,,
مع تحياتي............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2015)

هههههه هو شكله كدا ان الموضوع قلب للقرائه فقط

انا يا انى مش عارفا الحقيقه اجاوب--بس احاول منشان خاطر عيونك يا جميل ههههه
*ي بعض التساؤلات ؟؟ 

*بنسـبة كم في المئة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقة من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟ 
ممممممم مممممم مش عارفا ...بس اعتق اكيد فيه اختلاف -- بس انا فى المنتدى بطبيعتى اكثر-- لكن فى الحياه و فى شغلى لازم برسم جديه كبيره على طبيعتى اصلا و بحط حدود لاى حد قدامى  --ممكن الى يشوفنى هنا يفتكرنى شخصيه منطلقه-- لكن انا شخصيه خجوله جدا و ممكن يقال عليا منطويه--
 * هـل تأثرت بشخصـية معينـه في هذا المنــتدى ؟

مش اتئثرت بس ممكن اكون  اتمنيت ابقى فى ايمان شخص او ابقى لى علم شخص او او-- 
دا غير انى قابلت هنا ناس كتير-- و اتعلمت من كل عضوا شىء --
كل واحد موجود هنا اتعلمت منه-- 

* ماذا قدمت لك الشخصـيه المثاليـه (شخصية المنتدى ) ؟
قدمولى كثير 
 و مفيش شخصيه مثاليه بعينها-- لانى بشوف انى بتعلم من الكل-- دا غير ان فيه بتعلم منهم  للحياه الروحيه و الى بتعلم منهم للحياه العمليه العاديه--
يعنى الكل بالنسبه لى مثالى
 
*وهل أثرت في سلوكك العــــام ؟
يعنى ممكن ايوا-- 

 

* ماهي أسباب اختلاف شخصيتك الحقيقة عنها في المنتدى ؟
يمكن علشان انا شخصيه خجوله جدا!! فحتت الخجل دى بتنكسر  لانى خلف الشاشه--
يعنى انا بكون مثل ما انا هنا لو مع اصدقاء مقربين و يعرفونى من زمان 
 

من لديه الجرأة ... ليجاوب على الاسئلة !! 
مش عارفا دى جرائه و لا ايه هههههههههههههه


شكرا يا غاليا على الاسئله 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​

*[FONT=&quot]مافيش شخصية خالية من العيوب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش شخصية مثالية ...كلنا مليانيين عيوب[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (21 يونيو 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههه هو شكله كدا ان الموضوع قلب للقرائه فقط
> 
> انا يا انى مش عارفا الحقيقه اجاوب--بس احاول منشان خاطر عيونك يا جميل ههههه
> *ي بعض التساؤلات ؟؟
> ...



لا شكر ....
بس انتي رح تكوني نجمة من نجمات منتدانا 
انتظريني لحتى اكتب عنك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يونيو 2015)

> *بنسـبة كم في المئة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقة من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟


*الاجابة   :  بنسبة 100%
حتى فى المنتدى انا لست مثاليًا خال م العيوب...




* هـل تأثرت بشخصـية معينـه في هذا المنــتدى ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


تعتبر الشخصيات العقائدية   شخصيات مسيطرة على فؤادى وكيانى 
تعتبر ارواحاً تتلبسنى وتتحرك بي 
تيارات من الهوى  تملؤءنى من قراءاتى لها  
أى نقد يوجه إليها  يسقط تلقائياً بدون عناء وتبقي ذات طبيعة ماسية مضيئة تملئ تفكيري وفؤادى 
منها   على سبيل المثال لا الحصر 
Apostl Paul |    Molka Molkan |  إغريغوريوس |  حنا السريانى | سمعان الاخميمى 
كيرلس ـ النهيسي - عبديسوع المسيح -الملكة هيلانة
هؤلاء خلاص   تملكوا عقلي ووجدانى وذهبوا بلبي ...

فى المجال الاجتماعى 
كلدانية  ودونا نبيل  و حبوا  و  soul&life
وانى بل والاستاذ عبود-ايرينى 
,ويتربع  [عياد]  - لاشريك له على القمة 

لكن هناك عشرات الاشاص رائعين وممتازين انا اتكلم ع القمم التى اثرت في


:​​*


> * ماذا قدمت لك الشخصـيه المثاليـه (شخصية المنتدى ) ؟



*هو انا فى المنتدى لست مثالياً  بالاساس  
لكن للشخصية دور كبير فى الاستذكار العلمى الروحى والكنسي والعقيدى  وايضا الوطنى...والسياسي لان هذه هى اتجاهات   نمط الشخصية الرئيسية​*


> *وهل أثرت في سلوكك العــــام ؟



*الشخصيتين  اثرتا  على بعض تاثيراً  بالغاً جعل من الصعب تحديد  من آثر على من 
طبعا إليكتريك كرنت إنعكس علي فى تعاملاتى مع الزملاء فى العمل من غير المسيحين  وبسبب وضوح  النبض  العقائدى  الذى  طفحت به شخصية اليكتريك كرنت  حدثت مشاكل  مع الزملاء الذين يكرهون كل من  هو مسيحي  - اشتموا رائحتى  وعرفوا  وشعروا بنشاطاً  عقائدياً 
و  قاموا بهوياتهم م المفضلة   من نقل تعسفي لتلفيق تهم  لتجاوز فى الترقيات  لخبص لدى المدير  
و[و حاجات من النوع ده كتير ياما- أنا أصلي بأحب الدوامة  ] مع الاعتذار لست صباح 
:
:​*


> * ماهي أسباب اختلاف شخصيتك الحقيقة عنها في المنتدى ؟



*شخصية المنتدى  شخصية  روحانية  عقائدية ليس لها اى  نشاط  غير الدراسات العقائدية 
لكننى بشر - لي ميولى وشهواتى  وغرائزى التى اجاهد ضد  شطوحها واحاول ردها الى جادة الصواب  واستميت فى حصرها فى حدود لا تتعداها 
وهى ليس مكانها المنتدى 
ايضا الاسرة والاطفال عنصر هام جدا فى المشغولية التى تعيق  نشاط الدرس والبحث والتعمق العقيدى .
وطبعا مشغوليات العمل  نفس الشئ*
:901


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2015)

انا فهمت الاسئله غلط ههههههههههههههههههههه



> * ماذا قدمت لك الشخصـيه المثاليـه (شخصية المنتدى ) ؟
> قدمولى كثير
> و مفيش شخصيه مثاليه بعينها--  لانى بشوف انى بتعلم من الكل-- دا غير ان فيه بتعلم منهم  للحياه الروحيه و  الى بتعلم منهم للحياه العمليه العاديه--
> يعنى الكل بالنسبه لى مثالى
> ...


 كنت فكراكى بتتكلمى عن الشخصيه الى اتئثرت بيها فى المنتدى و كانت بالنسبه لى مثاليه--- لكن لو انا  عايشا فى دور المثاليه هنا فمعتقدش -- دا انا بغلط كل غلطه و التانيه مثلى مثل الجردل هههههههههه و باخد على دماغى و مش بتعلم عادى جدا-- انا اعتقد انى هنا طبيعيه  اكثر من الحياه الواقعيه  و لثت مثاليه البتااااااا هههههمثل ما قال عبود محدش مثالى  
و من ناحيه  التاثير مفيش تاثير -- لكن فيه فرق -- حبواعدائكم معاها عرفت الرب اكثر و  اتعرفت على ناس كثيره جميييله كثير و اتعلمت منهم كثير 

 حلوه "معاها دى " ههههه كدا بئا بقيت مصابه بالانفصام ههههههههههههههههههههههانا اتنين مش واحد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 يونيو 2015)

* موضوع جميل كعادتك انى 
للاسف فى ناس كتير بتتخفى ورا الشاشه وبتظهر بشخصيه مختلفه تماما عن شخصيتها ودى اعتقد بتكون عايزه تهرب من الواقع 
هحاوول اجاوب على اسئلتك 

***بنسـبة كم في المئة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقة من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟*
* انا مش بحب استخبى ورا شخصيه غريبه عنى او اتصنع اى حاجه نسبتى99%
 
* هـل تأثرت بشخصـية معينـه في هذا المنــتدى ؟*
*اكيد كل واحد بتتعامل او تتكلم معاه بحاول اتعلم منه الحاجه الكويسه 
لكن بكون حريصه برضه مهما كانوا قمة فى التدين 

  * ماذا قدمت لك الشخصـيه المثاليـه (شخصية المنتدى ) ؟ *
*انا ماليش شخصتين هى واحده بس البيت زى المنتدى زى الكنيسه 
معرفش اضحك على حد 
 
*وهل أثرت في سلوكك العــــام ؟*
*اللى اثر فى سلوكى هى تربيتى وطريقة تفكيرى غير كده مفيش حاجه تانى علشان تأثر 
 
* ماهي أسباب اختلاف شخصيتك الحقيقة عنها في المنتدى ؟ *
*لا يوجد اختلاف 
 من لديه الجرأة ... ليجاوب على الاسئلة

انى هو فى هديه بعد الاجابات دى كلها ولا ايه 

ميرسى انى حبيبتى للموضوع المهم  
*


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

لأول مرة صدقا احس التقيم اللي اجى منك ياغالية له طعم خاص وإله مذاق خاص 
ربنا يباركك ياروزي الغالية


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> *حبيت أناقشكــم بموضـوع مهـم وهـو
> 
> *هـل الشخصيات التي تظهر بها في المنتدى تطابق شخصياتنا الحقيقية ؟؟
> 
> ...





ايدي وجعتني يا اني :spor24:
بس سيبك انتي الموضوع جميل زيك​


----------



## Youssef Nithan (5 أبريل 2016)

موضوع يستحق الإشادة بالمقام الأول
و لكم أحببت المشاركة معكم

*رد علي بعض التساؤلات ؟؟ 

*بنسـبة كم في المئة تمثل الشخصية الحقيقة من شخصيتك بالمنتدى ؟ 

+ بصدق بنسبة 99%

* هـل تأثرت بشخصـية معينـه في هذا المنــتدى ؟ 

+ نعم تأثرت جداً . و لكثير من الشخصيات أفضال عظيمة
سأحتفظ بالأسماء لنفسي فقط كي لا أنسي أي من أسمائهم
لكن أخص شخصية رائعة لم أري بحياتي كمثلها . متواضعة خدومة
محبة من القلب لها بالغ الأثر في حياتي الروحية منها و الحياتية أيضاً
تتعامل مع الجميع بكل محبة و إتضاع و طول أناة ضاربة أعظم مثال
للسيد المسيح و تعاليمة كمرآة تعكس محبة المسيح


ملاحظة : معظم شخصيات المنتدي الرائع لها تأثير
قوي جداً جداً علي الكثير من المتابعين منهم من هو مشترك
بالفعل و منهم من يتابع عن قرب و منهم من هو غير مشترك
من الأساس . أعظم حالة كانت لمتنصرة أعرفها عن قرب
كان لمنتدي الكنيسة العربية بالغ الأثر و أعظم فضل عليها
حاله رأيتها و تابعتها و عاصرتها عن قرب .

* ماذا قدمت لك الشخصـيه المثاليـه (شخصية المنتدى ) ؟

+ **شخصية المنتدى يجب أن تكون بالأساس حقيقية
تحاكي الواقع . قد تكون هذه الشخصية متنفس لإبداء
الرأي دونما تهكم أو نقاش هدام . لكن لا يجب أن تكون
مهرب أو مفر من الشخصية الواقعية أو مجرد متخفي
وراء شاشة و لوحة مفاتيح مع العلم بأننا في منتدي
ديني بالمقام الأول  

*وهل أثرت في سلوكك العــــام ؟ 

+ كل ما يثري الحياة الروحية و العلاقة مع السيد المسيح
و يؤثر علي السلوك العام فأهلاً و مرحباً به

* ماهي أسباب اختلاف شخصيتك الحقيقة عنها في المنتدى ؟

+ قد يحتفظ البعض بإختلافات بسيطة يكون من شأنها
تعرض البعض لنواحي شخصية فقط 

*أخيراً موضوع رائع .......... شكراً*
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2016)

الانترنت هو عالم مُزيّف او بمعنى أدق هو عالم مُزيّن، البعض أن لم يكن المعظم يمثل شخصية مزيفة مزينة مثالية
ياريت نحيا الواقع بنفس الشخصية الزوقية الحقانية الجريئة "المثالية" آللي بنقدمها ونعرضها على عالم الانترنت


----------

